# Your Favorite Film Trilogy?



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)

What is your favorite trilogy of movies? Keep to series' with only three installments, exceptions being franchises where a fourth installment was added, but the original three are capable of standing alone (i.e. Alien, Terminator, Indiana Jones, Pirates).


----------



## OS (May 10, 2012)

Star wars prequels


----------



## Violent by Design (May 10, 2012)

inb4 Star Wars vs Lord of the Rings.

Anyway, I'd say the Dollars Trilogy or Star Wars (original) are probably my favorite trilogies.


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)

inb4 someone posts the Clerks 2 clip.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 10, 2012)

I haven't seen a lot of trilogies in completion and I've forgotten a few. I'd have to rewatch Toy Story 2, but T1 and T3 are great. Never seen the Bergmen trilogies, and I've never seen Godfather 2 and 3. Haven't finished the Internal Affairs or Vengeance trilogies either.


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2012)

Lord of the Rings and Toy Story.

Godfather is overrated.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 10, 2012)

I haven't seen Three Colors or Evil Dead either .


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2012)

Infernal Affairs.


----------



## Amuro (May 10, 2012)

Indiana Jones


----------



## Batman4Life (May 10, 2012)

If the dark knight rises is good than the Batman trilogy


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2012)

star wars original trilogy hands down


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)

Star Wars original trilogy.


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Infernal Affairs.



I assume you wrote Toy Story in invisible ink.


----------



## Grape (May 10, 2012)

LOTR > SW **


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)

NOPE**


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2012)

The Dollars trilogy, followed closely by Toy Story.



Original Sin said:


> Star wars prequels



I was waiting for it...I didn't have to wait very long though


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)

I was too.


----------



## Amuro (May 10, 2012)

Empire Strikes Back shits on LOTR


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

I love the original Star Wars trilogy.


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Empire Strikes Back shits on LOTR


----------



## Grape (May 10, 2012)

I wonder what Tetra thinks about SW? I can see him being a hater of it as well.

As for the thread, I have to say LOTR. The scale of the project and just everything they accomplished is astounding.


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> LOTR > SW **



Friday

sorry could not help it. 

i like LOTR too but i will always like the one i saw as a kid and liked a lot


----------



## Violent by Design (May 10, 2012)

right on time


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> inb4 someone posts the Clerks 2 clip.


Called it.


----------



## Taleran (May 10, 2012)

Carlos.

It got a Criterion release it is 3 films it counts.


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Called it.



had to do it after i saw your post


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)

Give a runner up then, Taleran.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 10, 2012)

Park Chan-wook's 'Vengeance' trilogy.


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2012)

original ninja turtles and matrix are some i like even blade was cool.


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Amuro (May 10, 2012)

Blade 3 a good film


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2012)

no but 1 is and 3 is a good laugh


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)

Blade 1 a good film


----------



## Palpatine (May 10, 2012)

SW original trilogy
Indiana Jones trilogy (not counting crystal skull)
LOTR


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Blade 1 a good film



what ever i liked it blade is one of my favorite comic heroes even if it was changed that he had no true abilitys as a day waker utill he was bitten by morphiuos. it was still good for me.


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2012)

Blade a good comic book hero


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)

No, I don't care what you like or dislike, I was just mocking Amuro.

That and I don't think Blade 1 is that good.


----------



## Taleran (May 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Give a runner up then, Taleran.



Matrix Trilogy. I can see all the flaws but I still love the ambition of those movies.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2012)

It was good enough that whenever I see Wesley Snipes I just envision him killing vampires.


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2012)

YOU MAD enough to distribute negs for that, Gabe?

Btw it's "their" not "there"


----------



## Amuro (May 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> No, I don't care what you like or dislike, I was just mocking Amuro.
> 
> That and I don't think Blade 1 is that good.



trying to mock someone who agrees with you, poor show Stunna


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2012)

It was all in good fun.


----------



## The World (May 10, 2012)

I have to say the original Star Wars trilogy, but LOTR comes as a close second.


----------



## The World (May 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> It was all in good fun.



You don't like Blade 1? 

You must hate black people and yuppie vampires.


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2012)

The Human Condition trilogy is my favorite


----------



## Zen-aku (May 11, 2012)

Lotr 
Pirates
Transformers
Matrix
Both starwars trilogys


----------



## Han Solo (May 11, 2012)

Original Star Wars trilogy, Godfather trilogy was weak at some points but overall was still excellent.

Toy Story's not a bad shout either.


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Park Chan-wook's 'Vengeance' trilogy.



Thread ended right here.


----------



## Pseudo (May 11, 2012)

_Lord of the Rings_, and the _Dollars Trilogy_. I love The _Godfather_ and especially _Godfather II_ but I like to pretend the the third doesn't exist. I'm very fond of Toy Story trilogy as well.

I don't like Star Wars that much. I think the original trilogy gets worse with each passing year. The whole thing is a bucket full of cheese, and has not aged well at all.

Episode III is better than any of the original trilogy.


The Day the Earth Stood Still(1951) is better science fiction film than Star wars.


----------



## Han Solo (May 11, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Episode III is better than any of the original trilogy.





The novelisation is like a million times better than the film.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2012)

Pseudo, step outside, son.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (May 11, 2012)

The Godfather.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I don't like Star Wars that much. I think the original trilogy gets worse with each passing year. The whole thing is a bucket full of cheese, and has not aged well at all.
> 
> Episode III is better than any of the original trilogy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2012)

Toy Story.


----------



## Samavarti (May 11, 2012)

The Godfather
The Vengeance Trilogy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

Samurai Trilogy

Everything else is for vagabond pussies who probably still think Dido is hip.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 11, 2012)

Star Wars.

Prequels aren't Star Wars. Or movies. Or anything. In fact they don't exist. Prequels? What prequels?


----------



## Federer (May 11, 2012)

LOTR.


----------



## Bart (May 11, 2012)

Lord of the Rings

End of story, goodbye, the end.


----------



## Whimsy (May 11, 2012)

Star Wars, then Toy Story probs


----------



## Immortal (May 11, 2012)

Probably Toy Story to be honest.. hahaha. All of those movies are perfect.

LotR is fantastic as well, and Star Wars come to mind, but I think that RotJ is pretty weak. 

I love the Matrix and I love parts of Reloaded, but the Revolution really wasn't good and the ending of Reloaded was retarded.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 11, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> The Day the Earth Stood Still(1951) is better science fiction film than Star wars.



What's wrong with The Day The Earth Stood Still ?


----------



## Federer (May 11, 2012)

I'm watching the remake of that movie, it sucked balls.

But it's the only movie on tv, next to Marie antoinette or something. Might watch porn. :3


----------



## Delicious (May 11, 2012)

The Lord of the Rings


----------



## Pseudo (May 11, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> What's wrong with The Day The Earth Stood Still ?



Nothing at all, but the fact that it was made in 1951 and still feels fresher than Star Wars is pretty shocking.


----------



## Grape (May 11, 2012)

Technically speaking Star Wars shouldn't even be allowed in the discussion because it was planned out as six movies from the start.

Thus LOTR takes it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 11, 2012)

> Technically speaking Star Wars shouldn't even be allowed in the discussion because it was planned out as six movies from the start.


----------



## Grape (May 11, 2012)

And thus LOTR takes it.


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2012)

man it's obvious that I'm the only one here who as seen The Human Condition.

How depressing


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 11, 2012)

Lord of The Rings
Toy Story
Vengeance Trilogy (besides Lady vengeance)
and... dollars trilogy.

Oh and SW suck dick, and Lucas too...


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2012)

Besides Lady Vengeance? 



Good one


----------



## Violent by Design (May 11, 2012)

Parallax said:


> man it's obvious that I'm the only one here who as seen The Human Condition.
> 
> How depressing



aint no one watching that japanese shit


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 11, 2012)

Lady Vengeance has outrageously fast pace, for the 1st hour I couldnt tell what the fack was going on


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2012)

When did you last watch it? Try going to it again man, amazing film.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 11, 2012)

I will try again .. I didnt watch it as a whole anyway...


----------



## Paptala (May 11, 2012)

LOTR and Toy Story


----------



## Han Solo (May 11, 2012)

Only reason I didn't include the Vengance trilogy was because I still haven't seen Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance. Dunno why anyone would complain about Lady Vengeance, it's an excellent film.


----------



## Gabe (May 12, 2012)

toy story was good and if the new batman movie is on par with the others it should be added to the great trilogy lists


----------



## Palpatine (May 12, 2012)

Might as well include 'Back to the Future' too.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 13, 2012)

basing my picks on who I thought had the strongest weak film. so I say Jurassic Park and Die Hard.


----------



## Varg (May 13, 2012)

August underground  



*Spoiler*: __ 



The Apu trilogy really needs more love


----------



## MajorThor (May 13, 2012)

Matrix


----------

